# Responsiveness... Northwave decade with geneis?



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi guys.
So I have my genesis and proto hd setup and on the whole I am loving it.

Only complaint I have of the genesis is that they may be a touch soft and also the toestrap really needs cranking down to stop it slipping up.

But anyway, boots I'm currently wearing are the northwave calibers (calibres?) which are roughly a 4 or 5 out of 10 on stiffness.... but hard to know as they don't advertise it. 

I'm wondering about trying to get a bit more response for carving with my current setup by adding in some stiffer boots. I'm considering the northwave decades (an 8/10) or the northwave legends (7/10 I think).

I can currently get the legends at about 33% of the normal price.

Do you guys think that getting these may help improve the responsiveness of the proto/genesis set-up?
How much will park/jumps/spins suffer with the change in boot stiffness.

I ride all mountain, 40% park - 40% groomed - 20% Powder

Thanks!!! :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

EDIT: Northwave boots just seem to be the comfiest fit for me so probs best to stick with it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

You will notice a huge increase in responsiveness. Your park riding will probably not change too much, you will lose some of the ability to tweak out your grabs but that's really about the most major drawback. Since your still about 60% freeride I think it would be a good compromise. I love harder boots, I can't go back now.

I like Northwaves too, this is my first year in like 8 that I got something different, some DC's if you care.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm rocking the same set up. Remember that the highback is at zero lean and if you want a little more response add a little forward lean. Stiffer boots do sound like they will accomplish what you want. Also make sure you crank the ankle strap then wiggle/move your foot then crank again then tighten the toe strap. There is a little gap to be closed up and you need to help your boot settle in.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, they'll give you more response. Also, I prefer a stiffer boot because you can loosen up the lacing/BOA to lessen the response, making it more versatile.


----------



## SuCoSlayer (Jan 5, 2014)

I had a pair of NW Legends for 3 seasons straight. Most comfortable boot I've ever worn. When I finally wore them out, I went with a pair of Vans Wiigs. I think the Wiigs are slightly more responsive, but the Northwaves were more comfortable. I'll probably go back with the Legends when these Vans have had it. I like a responsive boot, and I never found response lacking in the Legends.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> I'm rocking the same set up. Remember that the highback is at zero lean and if you want a little more response add a little forward lean. Stiffer boots do sound like they will accomplish what you want. Also make sure you crank the ankle strap then wiggle/move your foot then crank again then tighten the toe strap. There is a little gap to be closed up and you need to help your boot settle in.





Mel M said:


> Yes, they'll give you more response. Also, I prefer a stiffer boot because you can loosen up the lacing/BOA to lessen the response, making it more versatile.





SuCoSlayer said:


> I had a pair of NW Legends for 3 seasons straight. Most comfortable boot I've ever worn. When I finally wore them out, I went with a pair of Vans Wiigs. I think the Wiigs are slightly more responsive, but the Northwaves were more comfortable. I'll probably go back with the Legends when these Vans have had it. I like a responsive boot, and I never found response lacking in the Legends.


Thanks all for the input. Yeah thinking it may be a good way to go, can always keep my calibers for freestyle sessions.

Are the legends the best way to go for my riding style or would the decades be better? Think the legends come out at a 7, decades an 8. So not a whole lot in it to be fair.

Some concerns the decades would be too stiff for the freestyle element and stuff... Never ridden a stiff boot (other than skiing :dizzy and can imagine too stiff a boot being pretty unforgiving. 

EDIT: Only just seen on the northwave website that there are now boots at a 9/10 stiffness rating. Feeling that may be too stiff all told


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> I'm rocking the same set up. Remember that the highback is at zero lean and if you want a little more response add a little forward lean. Stiffer boots do sound like they will accomplish what you want. Also make sure you crank the ankle strap then wiggle/move your foot then crank again then tighten the toe strap. There is a little gap to be closed up and you need to help your boot settle in.


Yeah, i stuck it at F3 and have kept it there... did feel the genesis needed it to take away a bit of the softness/slight delay in engaging highbacks. 

I have been tempted to go more than 3 forward lean but as I rotated the highbacks its not possible to increase the forward lean as the notch slips down the back and moves up and down. I may adjust the highbacks and try a 4/5 forward lean out.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Same setup here: Proto HD + Genesis + Northwave Decade SLs (2011/2012 I think).

I found them plenty responsive. I set my Genesis at FL2 to FL4 as I feel it gives me a nicer heel side response. I change it occasionally depending on conditions. In hard pack it's at 4, in pow it's 0.

Regarding the FL adjuster sliding down the front of the heel cup instead of contacting flush, mine did that and I just had to readjust the highback angle screws a bit and then it was fine. 

+1 on Northwave Boots too. My decades have just about given up after being thrashed pretty heavily for two seasons. I'm going to get another pair I think, probably the Prophecy SLs though as I do like a stiff boot.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

FWIW, I ride the stiffest boots Burton makes, and love them. For my riding style a stiff boot really helps with response. I actually don't notice much of a difference in binding stiffness between 6-10 on the stiffness scale because the boots are so rigid...


----------

